# Hotrod



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

whats up with your ride? getting something done or added? I see your a passenger in mommas ride tomorrow. Hope to see the Ornage shirt Posse but need to take mine to CE King tonight and do a test run. If all is well I'm south bound myself. see ya at the park I hope!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Spout look what I picked up over the weekend!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nothing is wrong with my ride, I had my 900 and crew out there all weekend


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Ya'll riding any where this weekend?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im gonna take a break this weekend bud. Next time will probably be Dirty Gras maybe at DSO


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sweet ride Shinbiter,, I'll give ya a call bud when I decide. I got the trout and reds cornered again in our sunday play ground at the island area we hang out out in the summer. thinking I may go hammer them. But, it won't take me long to run back and trade trailers


----------

